# My ignorance got me beat up!!!



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

Sooo last week @selpo PMed me going let me help you out bro. I was like dang, what a nice guy. Told him I mostly smoke budget sticks but I'm looking for an Oliva V or something bold and chocolaty. Dude says no prob.

The funny thing was knew of him as I've seen him post around but his name really stood out to me for some reason and I couldn't remember why...then like 2 days later I'm like wait isn't he the one whose beating up, mugging and shaking down the brothers around here really hard?!?! :vs_whistle::vs_whistle:

Welppp, too late. Dude had my info and came looking to give me a beat down and he did. He forgot about the budget part and held nothing back. He hit me pretty hard with these fine sticks. He hit me so hard my taste buds will prob never be the same again. Thanks bro!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Sweet Hit!


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

I’ve talked to him a time or two, seems like he’s s real good feller


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Another great hit

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

The severity of the beatings...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Hope you like them @BigPuffer- Enjoy!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Another pack of great cigars ! Nice hit @selpo


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Yup, just great cigars. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

That's a great selection there!


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

@selpo can dang well knock a man DOWN !! That is a NICE hit !!


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice selection, you will enjoy those. Well done @selpo


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Fantastic selection!!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

Selpo is on a tear......all over the place!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice hit. Enjoy.


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Some good bombs going off around here. 
Great hit!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

Yep, I've recently felt his wrath as well...and I gotta say, it's a feel good hurt. LMAO 
Enjoy it!


----------

